# Planting grapes this spring



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I picked up some grapevines from Sam's Club. They are out of dormancy with several inches of green growth. They are in plastic bags. I assume I shouldn't plant them until after the last frosts, buth that will be about 6 to 8 weeks from now. Should I plant them in pots pull them in the garage on freezing nights and then transplant them afte the danger of frost?


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

No idea how to answer your question ... but I am curious to know the answer. I was thinking about buying some as well but wasn't sure what to do. 

Any help out there?


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Prowl said:


> No idea how to answer your question ... but I am curious to know the answer. I was thinking about buying some as well but wasn't sure what to do.
> 
> Any help out there?


Likewise. My Concord vine(which was pretty self sufficient) died last year, so I'm interested in how to start a replacement.


----------



## TSPham (Nov 4, 2004)

I prefer to get grapes in the fall. You can get them on clearance at Fruit Basket for 50% off in nice gallon pots that are much nicer than the cheap spring stuff at the bigger supermarkets (around $7-8 a pot last year). Some of these actually had clusters of grapes on them. Most of the stuff in the supermarkets are bare roots wrapped in damp sawdust that you see in the bags or tubes in the spring.

As for spring planting, I've learned by mistake for buying things that were shipped up from more southern climates. Anything that's already sprouted out will get frost killed. My current grapes don't leaf out until after the trees usually. Even the bagged trees that some places sell sprout too early for around here (Big Lots is a good example of these...they usually have them out in early April already).

If you have established vines, you can start new ones by cuttings or layering. We did this for most of our vines at our old place before we moved, so now have to start the process anew. The link doesn't mention this, but you can improve the layering by putting tight twist ties on the vine part that's buried and scoring the bark there.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/b919/0006.html


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

Google Double A Vineyards and you'll find all the info you'll need for planting them.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine already got frost nipped last week. Guess it makes no sense to buy warmed up sprouting vines in March. I'll try to manage these by hardening them off and planting mid or late April. Thanks for the fall advice.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

TSPham said:


> I prefer to get grapes in the fall. You can get them on clearance at Fruit Basket for 50% off in nice gallon pots that are much nicer than the cheap spring stuff at the bigger supermarkets (around $7-8 a pot last year). l


Which fruit basket company? A google search of fruit basket grapevines doesn't turn up a specific company.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

You can plant them a little earlyer if you cover them with straw and burlap, this is another option with alot of TLC you will have to cover and uncover daily. But make sure NONE of the vine freezes! You will have to put a good layer of straw on the ground also. My advice check PH of soil get the fertilizer needed to help the plants get a good start not BURN the roots and plant them with straw. You will have to use a hop cap. This is a wax cap designed to be a small green house. It can be a gallon jug or for bigger items you can use *ZIPLOCS BIG* storage bags these are not cheap and are big enough to hold one or a couple sleeping bags!. Make sure you have proper ventalation. A couple holes the size of a quarter down 1/4 the total distance from top is all you need, you don't want to loose all your heat but the plant needs to breath also. If you are handy get some high MIL plastic and make a small trelace and cover with plastic. The plastic will have to hold in the heat but be able to breathe. Seal the ends how ever you see fit. A couple 2x4 one on each side screwed together, what ever you come up with *MAKE SURE IT CAN BREATH BUT NOT LOOSE ALL THE HEAT AT NIGHT. GOOD LUCK with the vines (Bryan) *There are many variables with all plants look up THAT VINE and what the guys that spacialize in them recomend. I lived on a vegetable farm but dabbled with vines and wine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Bolyard (May 26, 2008)

Look for grow tubes that help keep the deer and other animals away from your grape vines. They also create a mini greenhouse which makes the vines grow two to three times larger then normal.

Bill


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Bill Bolyard said:


> Look for grow tubes that help keep the deer and other animals away from your grape vines. They also create a mini greenhouse which makes the vines grow two to three times larger then normal.
> 
> Bill


Will the deer or other animals attack young plants in spring, or the leaves or vines?

My plants resprouted and I planted them yesterday. They looked healthy after the frost took the leaves off. Good roots. Two Himrod, one Canadice, one Concord


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

StevenJ said:


> Will the deer or other animals attack young plants in spring, or the leaves or vines?
> 
> My plants resprouted and I planted them yesterday. They looked healthy after the frost took the leaves off. Good roots. Two Himrod, one Canadice, one Concord


I just planted 4 Concords, and the rabbits in my yard haven't messed with them yet... only a mischievous Jack Russell.


----------

